# How to create applications for android with out android mobile to test?



## lindago (Sep 15, 2011)

is it necessary to have an android mobile for testing an application after creating it??
I heard that java is key for devoluping android applications
And how to create an application ,and what should i have to do for it?
And please provide some useful links for it.....
Is it too difficult to create an application??

---------------------------------------------------------------------








nike dunk high red koston sb buy flash huarache trainer


----------



## shadowDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

No, you do not need to actually own an android device to write android apps. You will need eclipse and the android developer tools (ADT). Those can be found here: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html along with a lot of other information about the android sdk and how to set up a development environment. There is also a lot of videos and examples on there too.

To answer the main question though you can create an android emulator on your computer and run apps on that.


----------

